# Where to develop Ilford Delta ISO 400?



## Zeabned (May 27, 2006)

Hi, Newbie here.  I already posted this question in the introductions and greetings section, but since it's OOT there, I'm reposting it here.  I like B&W film but have just recently returned to film camera after a long interval shooting only digital.  Nostalgia, I guess.  My question to the reservoir of lofty photo knowledge embodied by the established membership :hail: is this:  I don't develop at home yet, but I'm planning to shoot Ilford film.  Any recommendations regarding places to which I can send the canisters to have this type of film reliably developed?  Would appreciate your input.


----------



## Don Simon (May 27, 2006)

Hi. Whereabouts in the world are you?


----------



## Zeabned (May 27, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Hi. Whereabouts in the world are you?


 
Mentally/spiritually, I don't know.  Physically: Miami, Florida.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 27, 2006)

I don&#8217;t know of any small B&W labs in Miami, and those that I used in the Hollywood/Fort Lauderdale area have all closed down. Thank you digital. I have started doing my own B&W

http://www.thomsonimaging.com on Ponce de Leon Blvd in Coral Gables between Bird Road & US 1, I have never used them

http://www.chromatekimaging.com in north Fort Lauderdale I used them a few time for E-6, they still do B&W dip tank but that business is very slow. 

If you go to Walgreen or CVS they will send the film out for possessing should take about 2 weeks.


----------



## PopPicker (May 27, 2006)

My suggestion would be to buy a little tank and chemicals and do your own .It's not that difficult. At least you'll have control over the outcome and quickly too. It would probably take you 3 or 4 films to establish a routine, after that it's all done and dusted in 30 minutes apart from drying. 

Printing is different.

You could scan the negs, or get a shop to scan them then print on your inkjet. Or find a good lab locally that will print good black and whites for you. 

*Commercial traditional B&W processing and printing is very expensive.* 


PP


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 28, 2006)

I'd suggest you do it yourself.

You need a reel, a tank, a thermometer and the chemicals.


----------



## Rolleistef (May 28, 2006)

oh my goodness. Is the situation of traditional photo that appaling in the US?
I started processing my films by myself because it was too expensive, but if I had been somewhere across the Atlantic, it would have been because nobody could do that for me!


----------



## Zeabned (May 28, 2006)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> oh my goodness. Is the situation of traditional photo that appaling in the US?
> I started processing my films by myself because it was too expensive, but if I had been somewhere across the Atlantic, it would have been because nobody could do that for me!


 
Bien sur.  It's that appalling in the U.S.  Also in Miami, Flordia which used to be the U.S.  And this is beginner level Ilford (Delta) that we're talking about.

Cane, I've heard about Thomson; they've been in that location since the late forties, I believe, but I don't know if they develop B&W.  I took it for granted that there were no places around to develop it locally.  But I would be interested in knowing one or two reliable places (with websites I can access online) to whom I can mail the undeveloped film.  Thank you all for your responses so far.  I do agree that eventually the only solution will be to develop the negatives myself.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 28, 2006)

Will Chromatek does do B&W, It maybe worth the drive up to Fort Lauderdale or at less a call to see what can be arranged, there is also a lab in Hialeah near Red Road & 119 St (Miami Address) behind Burger King 

Just found a lab on ACE's site it's in Davie, FL - http://www.totalchrome.com/

You may want to look into www.aerialphotolab.com in Dayton, I use them for color IR, they have a minimal charge, so may you will want to send a few rolls.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 28, 2006)

There is also Dale in Hollywood, FL.  I took my b&w to BJ's wholesale and was charged $15.75 for dev and prints.  The price for B&W is going up all the time since its not used as much anymore.  I just recently got my processor out of storage in FL.  Moved to MA a while ago but didn't have a chance to move everything.  But I will not process my own again.  Scan and print at home.

Dale Labs has been around for a while.  I used them for some E-6 work before I bought the Jobo.  And never had a problem with them.

http://www.dalelabs.com/


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 28, 2006)

I only used Dale ones or twice seem like about 5 years and at that time they had already stop doing B&W


----------

